# Help I'm trapped in my kitchen with out a slingshot



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Help, my girl decided to have some remodeling done, we needed a new ceiling in the livingroom and hallway, and she decided to have the floor done as well. This started monday and appears that it is going to continue till next week. Currently the only rooms that are habitable are the bed rooms and the kitchen with the workers in between, so for the last week we have been spending most of our waking hours in the kitchen since there is a bathroom off it and the back door. Now we do have a large kitchen but it also is housing the bulk of the livingroom furniture...so me, my girl, and a 70lb german sheperd along with two rooms of furniture all crammed together, can you start to see the problem here???? and what is worse and I mean really bad is that all my slingshots got packed up and I don't know where they are and don't have room to dig....now I do have my BB shooter but Im not happy with the pouch, which makes shooting less pleasent than I would like.....but my supplies and tool are also MIA so I can even fiddle with it.....Grrrrrrr Some one shoot me please!!! 
Does this look like a happy puppy? Does it?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Your Pup looks like she can tear someones behind up. She looks fierce. Go to the store and buy a cheap crappy slingshot and just have some fun till you get it all straightened out. Remodeling, You sound like you need to bust some cans to feel better. I would just leave till its over.


----------

